# Nhức Nhối Cà Phê Ôm “hai Trong Một”



## Giới tính

*Cà phê ôm!

“Cà phê hai trong một. Giải khát và giải quyết sinh lý. Vào “vui vẻ” tý, bảo đảm hai anh “phê” liền”.* *Nhan nhản cà phê kích dục*

  Nằm  trên Quốc lộ 13, cung đường từ ấp Tây (phường Vĩnh Phú) đến khu phố  Đông Nhì (Lái Thiêu, Thuận An, Bình Dương) dài chưa đến 4km nhưng có tới  hàng chục quán cà phê, cắt tóc, massage trá hình ngày đêm hoạt động gây  cảnh bát nháo và tiềm ẩn nhiều tệ nạn.
  Tuy  không nằm gần các khu chế xuất, khu công nghiệp nhưng hàng ngày có lượng  phương tiện lớn qua lại cung đường trên, nhất là xe container, xe tải.  Đây là điều kiện thuận lợi để các loại hình cà phê, cắt tóc, massage  kích dục ra đời. Quán xá thì xập xệ, được thiết kế theo dạng phía trước  đặt vài chiếc bàn cũ kỹ, phía sau là những dãy buồng tuềnh toàng, ẩm  thấp, dưới nền trải chiếc chiếu cũ kỹ và cái gối cáu bẩn, mỗi buồng rộng  cỡ chục mét vuông để phục vụ mục đích kích dục.

  Mới  sáng sớm, hai bên đường đã xuất hiện nhiều cô gái ăn mặc hở hang, phấn  son lòe loẹt đứng, ngồi trước quán, mắt dáo dác nhìn ra đường bắt khách,  thấy xe nào chạy chầm chậm là ùa ra chèo kéo. Theo chân của L., một  “thổ địa” của vùng này, chúng tôi vào quán T.T, bên trong là năm cô gái  mặc váy ngắn cũn cỡn ngồi vắt chéo chân lên ghế bố vội đứng dậy đon đả  mời chào. Quán rộng hơn 150m2 nhưng chỉ để vài ba chiếc bàn cũ, hơn chục  chiếc ghế bố cáu bẩn, có cái rách bươm. Mùi ẩm mốc quyện với mùi tanh  tưởi xộc vào mũi khiến chúng tôi buồn nôn.

  Chưa  kịp ngồi xuống bàn, chúng tôi đã bị ba cô gái ăn mặc “nghèo nàn” lôi vào  trong. Một cô ngồi sáp lại, tay chạm vào người khách, cô gái làm như  quen tự bao giờ: “Lâu quá không thấy các anh ghé, nhớ hai anh quá à”.  Kèm theo động tác mơn trớn là những lời mời chào: “Vào trong “massage”  đi”. “Quán cà phê làm gì có massage” - tôi thắc mắc. “Cà phê hai trong  một. Giải khát và giải quyết sinh lý. Vào “vui vẻ” tý, bảo đảm hai anh  “phê” liền” - cô tiếp viên nài nỉ. “Giá mỗi lần bao nhiêu?” - tôi hỏi.  “Massage” 90.000 đồng/lần, bao cà phê, ôm bình thường 20 phút giá 50.000  đồng, giá chung rồi”. Chúng tôi nói “không có nhu cầu”, cô tiếp viên  nhõng nhẽo: “Anh mua cho em chai nước đi?”. Tôi đồng ý, cô gái vui ra  mặt. Uống xong chai nước, cô gái đòi mua thuốc lá, rồi kẹo chewing-gum.  Cô này vừa bắt khách mua xong lại nháy mắt để cô khác đến nài nỉ. Ngồi  chừng nửa tiếng, chúng tôi gọi tính tiền. Ngoài việc mất 15.000 đồng cho  mỗi ly cà phê nhạt thếch, chúng tôi còn bị mất 150.000 đồng cho hai  chai nước, kẹo thuốc lá và “phí” ngồi nói chuyện của ba cô tiếp viên.  Cách quán T.T không xa, quán 77..., K.N, T.V... cũng có kiểu kinh doanh  tương tự.



​ _Tiếp viên ăn mặc hở hang để câu khách.

_​  Bên  cạnh quán cà phê thì hai bên cung đường này còn có hàng chục cơ sở hớt  tóc, massage kích dục. Chúng tôi vào quán hớt tóc N.Q, phía trước là khu  vực hớt tóc, gội đầu để bốn cô gái khoe “hàng” còn phía sau là nơi  “massage” và hú hí. Đang cạo mặt giữa chừng, chủ quán là một phụ nữ trạc  45 tuổi, mặt trát đầy son phấn gạ gẫm: “Cạo xong, lát để các em  “massage” cho thoải mái, chị lấy rẻ”. “Chỉ cạo mặt, lấy ráy tai thôi” -  L. nói. Chủ quán gắt gỏng: “Không để các em “massage” thì chỉ cạo một  nửa mặt, nửa còn lại đi quán khác mà cạo”. “Giá bao nhiêu?” - tôi hỏi.  “Một “xị” (100.000 đồng - NV), chưa tính tiền công của chị. “Bo” bao  nhiêu, tùy” - người phụ nữ trả lời gỏn lọn. Cạo mặt, ráy tai xong, chúng  tôi được hai cô gái dẫn vào căn phòng tù mù, rộng khoảng 12m2. Ở giữa  đặt chiếc giường, hằn lên những vết loang lỗ. Không đấm bóp cũng chẳng  massage, một cô gái sáp lại gần anh bạn tôi uốn éo lả lơi và bắt đầu  những động tác mơn trớn. Hỏi “chuyện kia” thế nào, cô gái tủm tỉm: “Ở  đây chỉ kích dục thôi. Muốn đi tới Z thì tối mấy anh ra đường”. Có tiếng  gõ cửa, cô gái giục: “Làm gì thì làm lẹ lên để người ta còn tiếp người  khác”. “Bo” cho cô gái ít tiền, chúng tôi lấy cớ phải đi có việc. Đến  quán hớt tóc N.Y, T.T cách đó không xa, hoạt động của những quán này sôi  nổi không kém.

*Cần sớm dẹp bỏ*

  Để  câu khách, phần lớn các quán tuyển nhiều nhân viên trẻ đẹp, đa số các  cô là người miền Tây Nam bộ, ít học, lười lao động, muốn kiếm tiền  nhanh. Khách đến quán đủ mọi thành phần, từ nam công nhân, lao động phổ  thông xa nhà thiếu thốn tình cảm đến cánh tái xế đường dài hay những  người ham “của lạ”. Nói là uống cà phê, hớt tóc, massage... nhưng họ đến  đây chủ yếu tìm chốn “mua vui”. Mỗi lần “massage” hay ngồi với khách,  tiếp viên phải nộp cho chủ từ 20 đến 30%. Hỏi về thu nhập hàng tháng,  Hương - có hai năm làm tiếp viên ở quán T.T cho biết: “Thất thường lắm,  khách chỉ đông vào mỗi kỳ lãnh lương. Phần lớn tụi em chỉ được chủ cho  ăn, ở, mượn mặt bằng để hoạt động kích dục. Lương hàng tháng nhờ vào khả  năng mồi chài của mỗi người và tiền “bo” của khách”. Cuộc sống của họ  lắm lúc bi đát, đôi khi phải giở trò móc túi để nuôi thân. Nhiều cô  không biết giữ gìn đã chuốc phải căn bệnh xã hội.



 _Tiếp viên tìm cách gạ gẫm khách.

_​  Nhiều  lần chúng tôi hỏi “làm thế này không sợ bị bắt sao?” thì được trả lời  “chủ quán đã bao hết rồi”. Hơn nữa các quán luôn có một “đội quân” bảo  kê, vừa canh chừng lực lượng kiểm tra, vừa “xử” vị khách nào có ý định  quỵt tiền. Với đoạn đường ngắn nhưng lại có tới hàng chục quán hoạt động  kích dục nên dễ hiểu vì sao mỗi khi có chiếc xe nào chầm chậm chạy qua  là các cô nhao nhao ra sức chèo kéo, gây cảnh bát nháo. Chuyện đánh  ghen, tranh giành gái dẫn đến ẩu đả diễn ra như cơm bữa khiến tình hình  an ninh càng thêm phức tạp.
  Không chỉ cà phê,  massage, hớt tóc mà dọc hai bên đường còn có nhiều quán karaoke trá hình  hoạt động đã gây không ít phiền phức cho người dân. “Ngày nào các quán  này cũng mở nhạc inh ỏi, ảnh hưởng đến việc học hành, nghỉ ngơi của  người dân trong khu vực. Nhiều quán còn là nơi cung cấp các loại thuốc  lắc, “hàng đá”” - một người dân bức xúc. Các quán này tồn tại từ lâu và  tiềm ẩn nhiều mầm móng tệ nạn như: mại dâm, ma túy, làm mất an ninh trật  tự và suy thoái đạo đức xã hội. Đã đến lúc cơ quan chức năng địa phương  cần có biện pháp xử lý đủ mạnh và nghiêm túc loại bỏ loại hình hoạt  động này, trả lại môi trường an toàn, lành mạnh cho người dân, nhất là  đối với giới trẻ.
Theo *Công An TP HCM*​


----------

